# Paraneetroplus bifasciatus 'Rio Chacamax': Stunning!!



## notho2000

Here are a few pictures of my adult Paraneetroplus bifasciatus 'Rio Chacamax'. I have two breeding pair in a 180G along with some other CAs. They are about three years old now and continue to amaze me with their 'mind blowing' color. They are F1s from Rusty Wessel's WC stock.


----------



## BC in SK

That is stunning!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Wow!


----------



## FedEXguy

Soooooo nice looking!


----------



## notho2000

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Wow!





FedEXguy said:


> Soooooo nice looking!





BC in SK said:


> That is stunning!!


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## CjCichlid

Great looking pair!


----------



## MonteSS

Beauties. One of my favorites.

...Bill


----------



## notho2000

CjCichlid said:


> Great looking pair!





MonteSS said:


> Beauties. One of my favorites.
> ...Bill


Thanks guys.


----------



## Duzzy73

Hi there,

I was wondering, are these also known as _Vieja synspilum_? I saw these in an extremely large tank once, suffice to say after my current project I'll start my dream tank iv convinced the minister for war that we need an 8x2x2.5 with 4ft sump system (I'm in the midst of a planted tank) I'm wondering what the smallest tank mates you have are and if you have them with plants?

Again beautiful fish, truly beautiful

Regards Duzzy


----------



## smitty

Bifacsciatus though may look a little similar are different than Synspilum. Both were considered Vieja.


----------



## Brawndo71

Here is a distant cousin i got from Jeff Rapps back in the day. F1 Rio Chacamax. Think he was around 13" when I had to part with him because of a move. Someday I will get another monster tank and restock.


----------

